# Charlotte, NC ID#A726022 / M B&T



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

This DOG - ID#A726022

I am an unaltered male, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.
My age is unknown and I weigh 96 pounds.
I was picked up in Charlotte.
I have been at the shelter since Jun 21, 2008.
This information is less than 1 hour old.

For more information about this animal, call:
Animal Care & Control, Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department at (704) 336-3786
Ask for information about animal ID number A726022


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

oh my - what's wrong??? why is he laying like this??


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I wondered that, too! What is going on with him? Is he ok?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

The poor guy. He looks like he feels awful.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I just spoke with Amy at this dept. and she said the dog was tranquilized in the field before being brought in to the shelter, so he was still groggy when the pic was taken. She did say he was brought in alone (I was wondering if he was brought in with the female here). She said someone seen the pic online and "thinks" this may be her dog, but she isnt sure so she will come in and look at him. IF this is not her dog, AC will call me back and let me know if he is any danger/still there so hopefully someone can help him. 
She checked to see if he was aggressive, they said no that he was running from them for a couple hours and they couldnt catch him, so that is why he was tranquilized.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks! I had Alex call and check also b/c I couldn't stand not knowing and they told her the same thing. Please keep us posted if they call you back about the owner.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank goodness thank you for calling!


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

No one has come by to get him yet. His time is up tomorrow...


----------



## ncentity (Sep 2, 2006)

GSD rescue has them both now


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Is this GSRA out of Raleigh?


----------



## vegdoglover (Feb 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ncentityGSD rescue has them both now


Who are you? GSD Rescue did not take this dog.


----------



## vegdoglover (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Charlotte, NC ID#A726022 / M B&T*

This dog will not be put up for adoption because he is afraid of men. He will only be released to an approved rescue. I can pull from this shelter so if anyone can help him, he has until Sunday but I need to know something ASAP. 

- Afraid of some men
- Great with women
- They do not do nose to nose intro's b/c they are a shelter and do not do in depth temp tests. 
- When dogs walk past his cage he barks quite loudly and not in an I want to play way. 
- He is 1-2 years old
- My contact believes once he is neutered it will help tremendously
- Thinks he might be a dominant male but again once neutered and in the hands of a good leader and GSD knowledgeable person she thinks it should be fine. 
- Needs a strong, firm, calm, compassionate leader
- Passed his health check and is hw negative
- He weigh 96 lbs
- He is fine with raw hides but did do resource guarding with his food. 
- My contact is being very optomistic and is having him neutered tomorrow. 

So that efforts are not duplicated call me and I can call. I also do not want to annoy anyone at this place b/c I pull from here a lot. My cell is 571-242-5694 and my email is [email protected]. 

I asked a friend who volunteers there and who is a certified behaviorist to give me her opinion on him too. 

Thanks.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Hi Alex,
They called me today as well and told me about what was going on, and that he is very sweet and loveable with women. I hope your contact can help- please let me know if any donations could be used towards his care.


----------



## vegdoglover (Feb 21, 2007)

They can not help pull. This is simply someone at the shelter. Is anyone interested at all?


----------



## vegdoglover (Feb 21, 2007)

They are allowing a behavioral assessment from a volunteer who is a certified behaviorist. 

IF that goes well, IS ANYONE INTERESTED? The shelter pretty much wants me to let them know.


----------



## vegdoglover (Feb 21, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

bump! Let's help the poor boy.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Will they possibly keep him over the weekend?? Any chance of getting another pic of him looking alert? He is a gorgeous boy. Praying for him.


----------



## vegdoglover (Feb 21, 2007)

They take pics with a camera on their PC in the lobby. I asked for an extension of a couple of days but with nothing concrete they may not give it. They are overloaded unfortunately. If I told them a rescue will take depending but need better pics and more info on behavior that would be one thing. 

I am waiting on confirmation that they will ok the behaviorist meeting him on Sat. As soon as I have info from her I will post. She will prob take pics BUT as of now he needs to be pulled Sunday or will be euthanized so if anyone is thnking about it, let me know something now.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## vegdoglover (Feb 21, 2007)

bumping


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping this boy.


----------



## vegdoglover (Feb 21, 2007)

This guy is not safe. Def has until Sunday. They may give a couple more days but after that he's dead. Anyone? 

Also, please copy and paste these and email out as well.


----------



## vegdoglover (Feb 21, 2007)

bump.


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Alex, I will email you off list...I MAY be able to foster him...but an individual who would be halping me feed/walk him is a man. Ken is a member of our local rescue group and he would be in a large pen fed/walked/socialized several times daily here on Edisto...I can't keep him with my pack
Walton
Please email me direct instead of posting her...When do you need to let the shelter know and could you pull and possibly with Sinclair or rescue in Columbia get him towards Charleston?
Walton


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Danni and Kukla, if it works out and I can foster, I could use help in getting him neutered/vetted
Alex what is his pull fee to rescue
w


----------



## vegdoglover (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't have any emails from you... I don't have your email address. 

I also have no idea how to get him to Charleston though. I can pull but I do not have the means to drive him.

Columbia is an hour and half from Charlotte btw.


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Group, Alex and I have talked off list and she will be pulling this boy for me. Hopefully he will be neutered before he leaves the shelter. My financial resources are limited(whose aren't in real estate these days & with five dogs of my own)...but I couldn't let him die and he looks so much like my 9 yr old heart dog Teddy
Meet Teddy
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6417614
Will keep you posted
Walton


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Walton- please pm me where to send a donation...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

is he safe?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Update????


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Why is this boy still under urgent...i thought Raleigh Rescue pulled him?
thanks
walton


----------

